# Do not use monster cables.



## SamTHorn (Jun 21, 2010)

I've just heard that monster cables are a rip off. These cables cost about $120.00 and they're worth about $4.00.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

They ARE a ripoff. The quality of materials hardly justifies the cost. When I worked at Time Warner Cable we took apart a $150 Monster brand HDMI cable and one that we sold for $10. Ours surpassed the Monster cable in every possible way except price!


----------



## M3guy (Nov 19, 2008)

Yeah chalk another one up for ripoff the one in my bro's 360 actually blew out of the hdmi slot and broke.


----------

